# Pitbull weight chart



## Orenkoko

My pit girl gonna be 5 month old on October 26 
This is her weight chart 
2.5 month - 15.4 lbs
3 month - 22.2 lbs
3.5 month - 28.4 lbs 
4 month - 33.44 lbs 
Today-(4month and 3 weeks) 42.5 lbs

Some one can tell how big she will get ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ames

66.88lbs. If you believe in old wives tales. Double the four month weight  not a guarantee but pretty good on average.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Haha right on Ames! Exactly what I was gunna say


----------



## Kingsgurl

Yep. Usually seems to be in the ballpark anyway=)


----------



## Orenkoko

Thanks (;


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko

Some update (;
She wight 72.6lbs 
At 8 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's Master

Can u post a pic of her pls...


----------



## Orenkoko

This is the most update pictures I got (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's Master

Beautiful, big pup!
I love that red coat.


----------



## Orenkoko

Tanks (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orenkoko

Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

